# New SBR project



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got this Sig 556P Wednsday! Now I just have to get started on the paperwork so can put a buttstock on it! Anyone out there ever build a SBR from a pistol AR/AK?? Any tips on where to obtain the paperwork to stat this process would be appreciated.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

i was wondering that myself, i just got a brugger & thomet tp-9 and going to do the same, so i went online and started looking for info... looks like alot of "red tape" and paper work and a long wait.....good luck


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Good Guns my brother has the Sig556 with a 16INCH Barrel. I have not built a SBR from a Pistol but a AR Rifle Lower. With a Pistol Upper. There is no difference though can still turn it into a SBR but start on the paperwork soon. Took me about 6 Months.


----------



## al capone (Nov 13, 2005)

also,be real careful what you might add to it....come to find out that if you add a front tactical grip you must register it as a sbr. even without the stock.....its getting really hard to be a "law abiding citizen" these days...


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

al capone said:


> also,be real careful what you might add to it....come to find out that if you add a front tactical grip you must register it as a sbr. even without the stock.....its getting really hard to be a "law abiding citizen" these days...


A front Tactical grip on that it then becomes a AOW (Any Other Weapon) Which you still have to register with the BATF Different than a SBR but along the same lines that yo have to register it.


----------



## Loomis-Eyed (Jun 13, 2008)

I just got my paperwork today. Unfortunatly after talking to the gentleman I recieved them from I found out some dissheartening news. I live in a part of Summit Co. where the policing is contracted to the Summit County Sheriff. With that being the case I will never be able to have my Cheif Law Enforcement Officer sign off on my paperwork. Sheriff Drew Alexander refuses to sign any NFA paperwork!!! I guess he doesn't understand that the people who ask for the signature are the ones who ARE LAW ABBIDING CITIZENS!!! I'm still going to try but if he refuses to sign I'll do it thru the formation of a revokable trust.


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

Man that sucks I hope everything works well. Things are getting more and more strict theese days.


----------

